# Qld, Popping for Whiting, addictive fun, Still!!!!



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Folks

I had a week at Caloundra recently and like last year when on holidays I had some success again chasing whiting on poppers. Whenever I hit an estuary now I tend to spend a fair bit of time chasing these whiting, some Estuaries are better than others. But when you crack the code it is very addictive...these photos attached the "best of"from about five sessions. I caught a few and I dropped quite alot too, the hooks do pull on the larger models. Last year the lure of the trip was a Jaz Zappa, this year I had limited success with them and one small atomic popper shined throuugh as my go to lure. This one is a more traditional lure meaning cupped face, rather than the Zappa which is a walk the dog type lure. The Flathead in the pics was caught over a weed bed in about 2 foot of water and it just gently sucked the lure off the surface, at first I thought I was onto a huge bream but I soon discovered it was something much larger. I did want to release it but the lure slipped from my pliers grasp and one of the hooks on the trebles pierced its gills, in any case it tasted superb on the plate...it went 62cm on a 50 mm popper.

Anyway here is some pictures....


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Some nice results on the ting Sel.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice Sel, It's always a blast getting them on top and whiting punch so far above their weight fight-wise. We've been getting into some big queenies up here on poppers and the rush is exactly the same!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Go Sel.

Heard about these poppers some time ago...you've just confirmed it.

Well done.

Trevor


----------



## secco (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice fish mate poppers seem to be the go when it come's to whiting 
good job!!!


----------



## AlexHobie (Dec 12, 2011)

some nice whiting there Sel, great flatty too!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice fishies Sel
Think I'll need to a acquire an Atomic for a trip to Brunswick in a week.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice yak too.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

You Guru Sel 62 cm whiting that would be a world record :lol: nice work Sel you will have teach me how you do it.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys, with my success on whiting I have discovered some new found friends. I keen to go again soon so I will put it in the trips section when I do, tag alongs are welcome..

Cheers


----------



## Heath (Nov 15, 2006)

Good quality fish there.

What rod, reel , line etc you using?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Heath said:


> Good quality fish there.
> 
> What rod, reel , line etc you using?


Custom Built, G Loomis, Slate, 1 - 3 kg 6' rod. Stradic 1000 reel, 4lb Finns PRT Braid, 6lb FC Rock Leader.

Cheers


----------



## fishmond (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice catches mate.

If you are keen in the future, I live just off Maroochy river and get quite a few whiting regularly on poppers. Got some really good spots and they are a good cluster( not too much paddling and still get to change the setting) Also some really good flatty spots in the same area 

Throw me a PM if you are interested.

Enjoy 

Richo


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Why?



> Last bumped by Nativeman on Wed Mar 26, 2014 4:09 am.


----------

